#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  aws D1.7/D1.7M:2010;Guide for Strengthening and Repairing Existing Structures

## fatherland

Somebody has this Standard?

See More: aws D1.7/D1.7M:2010;Guide for Strengthening and Repairing Existing Structures

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

> Somebody has this Standard?



If you are still looking for it, here you have. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vfq3481

THX!!
Excellent post!

----------


## fatherland

Inspector.Soldadura, could you reload again this documentation again please?

----------


## Rads53

Hi can you reupload the link as it is now dead

Thanks

----------


## Gio Rodriguez

How can i get this link?? It doesn't work!

----------


## st0bel

New working link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rads53

hi thank you have also downloaded this one

----------


## ukok

many thanks....

----------


## jackofalltrades

reload

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------

